
Ask HN: What's your reason for not using `go build`? - usuallybaffled
Why did you project had to go back to Makefiles and other build tools?
======
richardknop
Often build process these days creates a docker container. It is sensible to
wrap the commands to build the container in Makefile, also you might want to
run tests before creating a build using docker-compose, use linters and other
tools to check code quality, increment the build number and/or update version
file etc. Eventually you'll realize it makes sense to have all of that in a
single Makefile rather than scattered in multiple bash scripts.

